
Hey HN: I'm making a website to highlight the web's glorious past(I need help) - Nib
After a lot of brainstorming (for ideas), a friend of mine ran into me and started talking. While he was talking, he also told me how Yahoo was intuit ally called Jerry Guide To The Web which as a matter of fact, I didn&#x27;t know (I&#x27;m just 13, what did you expect ?).<p>Now, it struck me that we need a concise and beautiful website to tell you about the history of the web, only the important things, no need for little stuff, as long text will make people go TL;DR(they won&#x27;t find it interesting enough to read the whole thing).<p>So, can you guys help me with the history of the internet ? Just give me a short list of the events you think are important and need to make it to the website. Post stuff in the form of &quot;YYYY - EVENT&quot; and maybe a little about it.<p>EDIT: Here&#x27;s my list:<p>1. 1945 - Vannevar Bush predicts a system like the Web<p>2. 1989 - The Internet is born<p>3. 1991 - The Internet is released to the public<p>4. 1993 - Mosaic Browser released<p>5. 1994 - Yahoo is founded by Jerry Yang as &quot;Jerry&#x27;s guide to the World Wide Web&quot;<p>6. 1998 - Google, the largest website on the internet, was founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin<p>7. 2004 - Facebook, The Social Network is made by Mark Zuckerberg.<p>(More Coming)
======
petercooper
You might find the slides to a keynote I gave interesting as I basically did a
slide by slide "year - event" type thing:
[https://speakerdeck.com/peterc/i-choo-choo-choose-the-
web-a-...](https://speakerdeck.com/peterc/i-choo-choo-choose-the-web-a-
history-of-the-web-and-javascript-1945-2012)

To pick some though:

1945 - Vannevar Bush publishes As We May Think, predicting a system like the
Web

1965 - Term "hypertext" coined and Douglas Englebart demonstrates the "online
system"

1983 - ARPANET moves to TCP/IP, the "Internet" is born

1983-84 - DNS is invented and deployed across the Internet

1985 - Generic top level domains introduced (.com, .net, etc)

1991 - The Web becomes publicly available

1992 - ViolaWWW Web browser released, and first Web server outside of Europe

... actually, just check out the slides as I'm repeating them ;-)

~~~
Nib
Ok, these slides are really cool, though it took me a lot of time to scroll
through them... But it really has nearly doubled the list I had!

:)

~~~
petercooper
Sure, feel free to take anything you like, it's all just factual stuff (well,
mostly ;-)). Good luck!

------
batbomb
My boss is Tony Johnson. He helped with SLAC's first website (first website in
the US, and also the first database driven website) and wrote MidasWWW. Among
other things, he mentioned going to the first web conference (where he met
everyone TBL, Marc Andreesen, etc...), attended by only 25 or so people, where
they wrote out how HTML forms would work on a board. There's lots of
information online about SLACs history in the web and some sparse information
otherwise, but he'd be happy to answer questions about the early web too. You
can also read through the WWW mailing lists, but I think some of what is there
is incomplete.

------
percept
In terms of milestone events, you might look into things like the first
viruses, the birth of e-commerce and the development of SSL, social media pre-
Facebook, the first DotCom implosion, the advent of "Web 2.0," etc. (though
precise dates for these may be debatable).

Unfortunately I'm coming up empty when trying to remember more positive
developments that had a broader impact and aren't narrowly commercial, and it
may be that the nature of these is a more gradual process (and part of why we
hear about "good news" less frequently).

------
contingencies
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Internet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Internet)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_World_Wide_Web](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_World_Wide_Web)

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfcs](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfcs)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historical_method](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historical_method)

------
asaddhamani
It only goes back to 2009, but this could be used as a starting point I guess?
[http://web.archive.org/web/*/www.alexa.com/topsites](http://web.archive.org/web/*/www.alexa.com/topsites)
Of course the Wayback Machine could be used to find what websites used to look
like in a certain time period as well.

~~~
Nib
Checked it out but mainly it's the general list of websites - Facebook, Google
and others... Have added it to my THE LIST myself, but thanks really

------
blainsmith
Neat repo to plot these dates on a timeline.
[https://github.com/cheeaun/life](https://github.com/cheeaun/life)

------
gregpilling
1969 Arpanet
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARPANET](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARPANET)

1993 Mosaic Browser

------
davelnewton
Can't leave off MySpace, for better or worse. It preceded Facebook and was
arguably the first massive social website.

------
welly
1989 - the Internet is born?

No, the web was born not the Internet. See ARPANET.

~~~
Nib
Are you sure ? I think the ARPANET was made in 69, whereas the web(internet)
was made in 89, and released to public in 1990...

Sources: [http://webfoundation.org/about/sir-tim-berners-
lee/](http://webfoundation.org/about/sir-tim-berners-lee/)

~~~
petercooper
This is quite a contentious topic, one of the best writeups is at
[http://www.circleid.com/posts/a_closer_look_at_the_controver...](http://www.circleid.com/posts/a_closer_look_at_the_controversy_over_the_internets_birthday_you_decide)

I argue/am on the side of the "Internet" coming into existence in 1983 as
that's when ARPANET switched to TCP/IP and therefore represented anything like
what the Internet is today. The Web is not the Internet, however.

------
drKarl
What about Wikipedia?

~~~
Nib
Ya, that's there to find about the stuff, but Wikipedia doesn't really know
what has mattered to the World, it's only an encyclopedia!

That's why I'm asking the PEOPLE(HN Community) to tell me what they think
is/was important to the globe...

------
mariusz79
lookup things like Gopher, IRC, USENET, BBS

